# What kind is this one



## fatihcar (Apr 6, 2004)

Please can you help me with this one.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

too hard to tell with that photo ...(too Dark) 
and better shots ?


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

I lightened it up a bit with photoshop here goes..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mmm... looks like a cross between different species: S. humeralis and S. eigenmanni come to mind, but the head shape doesn't really seem to match...

So I don't have a clue, to be honest








It could need a bit of beefing up, but it's a beautiful fish


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah, difficult to say..
I would go for S. Eigenmanni.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

ill put my 2 cents on the eigenmanni


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

The head and bump make it appear different. Possible eigenmanni


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Photo reminds me of one that was passed here a while back where the body was photoshopped with 3 p's. Perhaps someone who has time (I don't) can go back in the older threads and pull it out. Other than that, I reserve opinion on what it is.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Here you go


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Then that photo has made the rounds. Please post the link where you found it.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=73689


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok I remember it now. Still holds, need a better photograph of it.


----------

